# Ju On



## Scott Bushey (Jan 8, 2005)

Has anyone seen this movie? I understand it is the movie "The Grudge" in Asian form. If you have seen it, what did you think?


----------



## Craig (Jan 8, 2005)

Nope...did see "The Grudge", though.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 8, 2005)

How was the grudge, Craig?


----------



## Craig (Jan 8, 2005)

I basically enjoyed it. I find Japanese "horror" scarier than most of what passes as horror. 

If you're looking for an interesting story, it hints at some interesting stuff, but never actually develops them. "The Grudge" spirits should have had more story than they did and the people they haunted ought to have had more of a story...if you're just looking for something to tingle your spine, it has it's moments. I'd say it's worth renting sometime, but you wouldn't be missing anything by not seeing it.

Have you seen "The Ring"? That one is more interesting..."The Grudge" merely has some creepy moments.


----------

